# body kit



## Guest (Feb 4, 2003)

Will the STILLEN AEROKIT 200SX 95-97 possibly fit on the 98'. I'm also looking for some good side skirts but can't find any.. Can anyone help. I need that missing piece (Kit) to solve my 200sx puzzle. Thanks in advance all!!


----------



## Madmax (Apr 30, 2002)

Nope. The front lip wont fit for sure. And I'm not too sure but I think that the rear wont either. Sorry man, you'll have to get something else or replace your front bumper with a 95-97. The side skirts will fit for sure though. (Can't wait to put mine on)

MAx


----------



## webninja (Oct 15, 2002)

Correct me if I'm wrong, but I thought the Stillen Aerokit is the stillen front lip (which fits 98 bumpers), the rear valance and side skirts. If the lip in the Aerokit is the same as the stillen lip then it should work

http://www.nissanforums.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=12845&highlight=stillen+lip


webninja


----------



## Madmax (Apr 30, 2002)

OK sorry my bad! I thought that it didn't fit. Thanks for info, it just doesn't look /fit as good as the 95-97 200SX bumper. But that's just me.

MAx


----------



## Guest (Feb 5, 2003)

So does anyone know where i can get just the side skirts?


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

u can get it from me or stillen.. email me @ [email protected]


----------



## Madmax (Apr 30, 2002)

I just ordered a set for Christmas and they where $129.00 each. I don't know if you can get them cheaper though.


----------



## whiteb14 (Jul 7, 2002)

> Madmax OK sorry my bad! I thought that it didn't fit. Thanks for info, it just doesn't look /fit as good as the 95-97 200SX bumper. But that's just me.



98 sentra










95-97 200sx










98 200SX










ur right!


----------



## my420sx (May 12, 2002)

*sorry guys I'm confused...*

Does the Stillen front lip for the 200sx/sentra fit on the 1998 200sx se? YES or NO?


----------



## Madmax (Apr 30, 2002)

I you go through the Stillen web site. It doesn't fit. Apparently it does but I wouldn't try it.


----------

